

Commitment to Keeping Quora High Quality - hornokplease
http://www.quora.com/Charlie-Cheever/Commitment-to-Keeping-Quora-High-Quality

======
achompas
Important post. Right now Quora has an amazing knowledge base of
statisticians, programmers, and entrepreneurs, and it's good to see them step
towards protecting that base from noise.

Quora is also an instance where Facebook Connect should actually prevent the
site from being trolled too hard. I hope.

